# Powerbook et carte airport



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je sort du revendeur agrée Apple pour acheter une carte airport pour un powerbook G4 1ghz de décembre 2003.
Le gars me dit que je ne trouverai pas de carte qui puisse aller, cartes vendues actuellement sur apple store ou ailleurs seraient incompatibles au niveau conectique...  
J'avais jamais entendu parlé de ça ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2005)

voila une première solution et une 2 em dans tout les cas il te faut Mac OS X.2.6 et airport 3.1 mini (pas de problème sous panther) mais tu n'a pas préciser le modèle exacte de ton PowerBook G4, c'est un ti ou un alu ?


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2005)

Il t'a vraiment dit n'importe quoi  :mouais:


----------



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

J'en sais rien...c'est un powerbook model 5,2 acheté en décembre 2003; OS 10.3


----------



## drs (18 Février 2005)

ca serait pas un ibook G4 1ghz de décembre 2003???

Si c'est le cas, il s'agit d'une carte airport extreme, comme celle ICI 


Alex


----------



## drs (18 Février 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> ca serait pas un ibook G4 1ghz de décembre 2003???
> 
> Si c'est le cas, il s'agit d'une carte airport extreme, comme celle ICI
> 
> ...



PS: Ceci etait mon 300ème post  (je sais ca sert a rien, mais ca me fait plaisir )


----------



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

Bon j'y connais pas grand chose mais je vois bien que c'est un powerbook, c'est marqué sous mes yeux !!!


----------



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

Tu penses que je peux mettre une carte airport extreme, du genre à 79euros sur apple store ?


----------



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

Comment je peux savoir si c'est titanium ou alu ? Il n'y a rien de spécifié sur la facture...


----------



## monrosier (18 Février 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> PS: Ceci etait mon 300ème post  (je sais ca sert a rien, mais ca me fait plaisir )



Joyeux anniversaire


----------



## monrosier (19 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> voila une première solution et une 2 em dans tout les cas il te faut Mac OS X.2.6 et airport 3.1 mini (pas de problème sous panther) mais tu n'a pas préciser le modèle exacte de ton PowerBook G4, c'est un ti ou un alu ?



Comment je sais si c'est un alu ou titanium ?
Avec la deuxième solution, je suis sur de pouvoir faire fonctionner tout ça avec la free box et ça carte wifi ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

c'est quoi les 5 premier chiffre du numéro de série de la machine ?


----------



## doojay (20 Février 2005)

monrosier a dit:
			
		

> Comment je sais si c'est un alu ou titanium ?
> Avec la deuxième solution, je suis sur de pouvoir faire fonctionner tout ça avec la free box et ça carte wifi ?
> Merci


Pour savoir quel est le modèle de ton powerbook fait un saut ici (au moins au départ tu poura te repérer avec les photos  ):
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbg4/caracteristiques/index.html


----------



## monrosier (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi les 5 premier chiffre du numéro de série de la machine ?



V734956


----------



## monrosier (20 Février 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> Pour savoir quel est le modèle de ton powerbook fait un saut ici (au moins au départ tu poura te repérer avec les photos  ):
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/pbg4/caracteristiques/index.html



Visiblement c'est un Alubook


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

alors il te faut celle la


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

monrosier a dit:
			
		

> V734956





			
				monrosier a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement c'est un Alubook



c'est bien un alu


----------



## monrosier (20 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> alors il te faut celle la



Merci Macinside   
Je ne comprends tjs pas la réaction de mon revendeur qui soutesnait que les cartes pour mon pwbook  n'étaient plus produites   et qu'il avait eu des dizaines de demandes de ce genre de clients, appelé apple et que la réponse était définitive...
Il n'a pas vu ma machine ceci dit, alors il pensait peut être à un autre model.

M'enfin, si tu es sur du coup, j'y vais pour une airport extreme.

Merci pour vos réponses,


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2005)

ben commande sur l'applestore tu est sur de l'avoir


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

Hello,

Je viens de recevoir la carte airport extreme, installation logiciel, installation carte...et pas de détection de la carte    
Comme il faut un peu forcer pour introduire la carte, je suis pas complètement rassuré...

C'est bien airport extreme achetée sur apple store.
J'ai vérifié avec le n° de série, il est dans la liste des compatibles airport extreme
C'est OS 10.3 donc c'est bon aussi

Qqn connait il la suite pour que OS.X détecte cette carte ? :mouais:


----------



## Mille Sabords (3 Août 2005)

Salut,
effectivement il faut bien les enfoncer à fonds,
sur ma carte airport 'classique' j'y ai également branché le câble d'antenne, 
n'aurais tu pas oublié de brancher le tien (bien à fond aussi) ?


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

Non, j'avais bien branché mille sabord, mais j'ai tout enlevé de peur d'endommager le truc, alors je vais réessayer. Il a un détrompeur, donc...je ne peux pas me tromper bachibouzouc.


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

Ben non...toujours rien. J'ai bien enfoncé la carte à fond, branché l'antenne (y a pas bcp de marge pour l'antenne mais ça semble normal) dans le menu pomme/carte airport = aucunes info trouvée...


----------



## vincmyl (3 Août 2005)

De tout facon avec un Alu la réception est parfois vraiment plus qu'aléatoire


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> De tout facon avec un Alu la réception est parfois vraiment plus qu'aléatoire



Ah bon ?? c'est pas rassurant tout ça. 

 Ceci dit, pour l'instant je suis en réception nulle.
J'ai oublié qqc, forcement, la carte est neuve (trop peut être ?) mais si ça marche pas je la retourne à l'apple store.
Il me manque une initialisation ou qqc comme ça non ?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Août 2005)

Non a priori il y a a brancher et à rallumer ton PWB


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Non a priori il y a a brancher et à rallumer ton PWB



Et ça doit être reconnu dans le menu pomme/materiel/carte airport ?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Août 2005)

Oué avec un numéro


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

bon, dernière tentative de démontage, remontage et si c'est pas mieux, retour apple store.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Août 2005)

Oui n'hasites pas à la ramener


----------



## monrosier (3 Août 2005)

Toujours rien...et je viens de lire que c'est 40 euros les frais de port pour retourner la carte...je vais quand même essayer de télécharger la mise à jour airport 4.2


----------



## vincmyl (4 Août 2005)

Essaye un RESET de la PRAM aussi


----------



## monrosier (16 Août 2005)

Bon j'ai fini par appeler l'apple care et emmener le pwbk chez un revendeur agrée...le slot airport était mort, morceau de plastique à l'intérieur et port fendu.
C'est semble t-il le morceau de plastique qui tient l'antenne, en mettant la carte, ça a détruit le slot...allo applecare...centre agrée...94 euros de réparation hors garantie évidemment.

Bon aujourd'hui ça marche très bien, la freebox et la mac s'entendent à merveille, ça va vite et jusque dans le jardin.

Le conseil, quand ça force...ben faut pas forcer


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2005)

Ah oué quand meme 100 euros  :mouais: mais bon l'essentiel c'est que ca remarche


----------



## monrosier (16 Août 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ah oué quand meme 100 euros  :mouais: mais bon l'essentiel c'est que ca remarche



Surtout que j'ai failli perdre toutes les données du DD car en même temps ily a eu la nappe de l'écran qui a lachée, donc plus que 20% de écran visible... je devenais fou en pensant avoir tout cassé
 
Applecare proposait de leur envoyer le pwbk mais ils allaient formater le DD avec toute la musique, les photos...alors 94 euros, j'étais même content de payer   :rateau: 
Je cherche une borne Xpress et ce sera tout.

Merci quand même pour les conseils et le soutient nécéssaire quand tout va mal


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2005)

Ca me fait penser que je ferais bien de sauvegarder une fois toute mes données :love:


----------



## Yoz (10 Septembre 2005)

Bon j ai l air d avoir le meme prob, j ai eu ma ptite carte airport extreme dans mon alu book, mais il ne la voit meme pas....

Note : quand j ai eneve l antenne, y avait pas de "cache" dessus. Je vais encore une fois essayer de regarder si ca ne s'est pas bloqué à l intérieur et que j aurais eu le même problème que l initiateur de ce topic...


----------



## Yoz (10 Septembre 2005)

grosse peur... JE REBRANCHE A FOND...je reallume...et rien... j enleve la carte le powerbook retourne ! ouf

mais en attendant j arrive tjs pas a faire fonctionner cette carte airport extreme :/


----------



## vincmyl (10 Septembre 2005)

Serait elle défectueuse?


----------



## Yoz (10 Septembre 2005)

va savoir... un peu de mal a y croire et je pense tjs que j ai du mal faire. je vais réessayer demain


----------

